# Native Instruments - Piano Colors - Review and Demo



## udizisser (Jul 31, 2021)

This is really cool concept for an instrument. The Piano Color is great for soundscape, ambient and just for some cool sounds.
Here is my review and demo:


I got more that 350 reviews and demos of plugins, virtual instruments and synths
Come say hello at UDI AUDIO


----------

